# Vos gravures sur l'iPod.



## chupastar (28 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

J'aimerais lancer un sujet pour savoir, si vous en avez eu la possibilité, ce que vous avez fait inscrire au dos de votre iPod.


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2004)

moi j'y ai fait inscrire plein de rayures et ce qui est cool, c'est que ça continue


----------



## takamaka (29 Avril 2004)

"lilipod", c'est le nom de ce petit bijou !


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2004)

et bien...j'ai mis...
"Le iPod de"
"******-********"


----------



## Luba (30 Avril 2004)

mon adresse email !


----------

